# Turkey choke tube help!!



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

okay guys, i need to make a move quick, I shoot a benelli nova, I shoot a patternmaster choke tube, although its great for waterfowl, i'v been patterning my turkey loads, 30-40 yards it does alright, but I do think it needs to shoot tighter, especially out at 50, and 60.. if i have to, it will work, but i feel like i need something better, (atleast for turkeys) without spending a bundle of money, what choke tube in your opinions would shoot a tight group from 40-60 yards, using a 3" #4 shot??? my patternmaster at 50 yards is putting 3-5 pellets in the kill zone, but i wanna blow a turkeys head off ... next year i'm putting more effort into my turkey shot gunning, i just need a quick and easy temporary solution, i'v only hunted turks for 3 years, but i used a bow


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

goosefreak said:


> okay guys, i need to make a move quick, I shoot a benelli nova, I shoot a patternmaster choke tube, although its great for waterfowl, i'v been patterning my turkey loads, 30-40 yards it does alright, but I do think it needs to shoot tighter, especially out at 50, and 60.. if i have to, it will work, but i feel like i need something better, (atleast for turkeys) without spending a bundle of money, what choke tube in your opinions would shoot a tight group from 40-60 yards, using a 3" #4 shot??? my patternmaster at 50 yards is putting 3-5 pellets in the kill zone, but i wanna blow a turkeys head off ... next year i'm putting more effort into my turkey shot gunning, i just need a quick and easy temporary solution, i'v only hunted turks for 3 years, but i used a bow


There isn't a choke that provides a tight group using #4 lead shot. Your shot is too big and you're not going to get much pattern density with lead #4. A 2oz load only has 265 pellets. At 50-60 yards you're going to be body shooting your turkeys and probably wound more than you're going to kill. For what you want to do, you're best bet is buy Federal heavyweight 1 5/8oz #7 shell (356 pellets) or Hevi Shot 2oz #6 (412 pellets) or Magblend shell. Carlsons makes a great turkey EF choke for the nova for aroudn $35 bucks. I would still advise against your 60 yard kills, remember your target is the head and neck of a turkey, not the whole body. You need pattern density more than penetration. IMO For those kind of ranges, to make an ethical shot, you really need a scope or red dot and practice holdover. Keep it to 40 until you spent a lot of time on the pattern board and have a dedicated turkey gun.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Ditto to what Toasty said. If you are shooting at a Gobbler at 50-60 yards you must be a novice Turkey hunter. I would limit my longest shot at 40 yards. Call them in to you close and use a hen and or a Jake decoy. Calling them in is most of the sport of Turkey hunting.
Pattern your gun with the shell and shot you plan to use for your hunt. I have been hunting Turkeys over most of the South for over 50 years and in Utah for 10 years. Practice will make you a better Turkey hunter and you will take Gobblers without wounding them and losing them.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

+2 to toasty. 50-60 yards is really pushing it, and will wound more than it kills.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

goosefreak said:


> ...my patternmaster at 50 yards is putting 3-5 pellets in the kill zone, but i wanna blow a turkeys head off ...


Get closer!

Better yet, forget the choke and use a gobbler guillotine!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Before you go spending extra money on a new choke, you should try a pattern through your factory full. Also, switch to a smaller shot size. #6 lead should still pack a wallop out to 50 yards.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Get closer but consider carlson turkey choke. Decent choke with good results in several of my guns. Good luck!


----------

